# Savage Model 10 misfires



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Fired my new Savage Model 10 Predator Hunter .223 for the first time today. Impressed with accuracy, less than 1 inch circle at 100 yards but had issues with misfires. Fired 15 shots but had 4 or 5 dull clicks. Just a dull click, didn`t dent or mark primer, had to re cock bolt each time. worked fine after re-cocking.
Anyone have any ideas? easy fix or back for repairs? hoped to leave on Monday for a week coyote hunting.
Thanks in advance,, Gerard


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Did you clean it? A new guns needs a good cleaning before use! A lot metal shaving and what not from being machined.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree a new gun needs a cleaning, pull the bolt out and take a good look under a bright lite.


----------

